# The Alden Whiskey Thread



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

Just because I'm bored and there's nothing on tv. My collection consists of 3 pairs. Show me yours!


----------



## Carolopolis (May 3, 2007)

I would love to get a split-toe like the first pair in your collection, though it may take an act of congress for Alden to make it in 15D for me.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Alden long wing blucher oxford


----------



## tntele (Apr 12, 2007)

*hey tom!*

Tell me about the chukka boot in the third picture. Is this a special makeup? I want one in an 11D!!!


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

Medallion toe bluchers









Monkstraps









:icon_smile_big: :icon_smile_big: :icon_smile_big:


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

LS and Yachtie
Nice looking shoes


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

tntele said:


> Tell me about the chukka boot in the third picture. Is this a special makeup? I want one in an 11D!!!


It's a george boot on the Barrie we had about 2 years ago, sorry!


----------



## tntele (Apr 12, 2007)

After looking at Mac's wingtips and Tom's chukka boots, the urge has grown too strong to resist. Must have Alden Whiskey shoes!!!!

Where can I source a pair other than the NST from Shoe Mart? While I like this shoe, I really want either the wingtip or chukka. I'm looking for a shoe to wear this fall w/ cords, khakis, jeans, etc... No suits.

Thanks!


----------



## well-kept (May 6, 2006)

You may not be able to find them but here's a tip. 

This summer I took one of my pairs of #8 shell, Alden perfed cap, new and very dark aubergine, (unlike the older Aldens in #8), and I put them in direct sunlight each day for three to four hours. The resulting color range is gorgeous. It's as if the very dark coating - from Alden, not Horween - literally burns away in sunlight revealing the true brown colors of the tanned shell. 

It also shows why the darker color is ubiquitous and the lighter ones rare. My whiskey shells are pretty flawless. The sun-lightened #8s have all kinds of random variation, splotches, streaks etc, some caused no doubt by careless application of the dark dye but it's obvious that the shell itself was not uniform to begin with. This begs the question of why Whiskey and Ravello are increasingly unavailable. It would figure that if there is demand for it, Horween, Alden et al would supply. I can only surmise that there must be fewer suitable shells coming to the tannery.

P.S. I'm gearing up for digital photography. I'll post pictures of them soon.


----------



## tntele (Apr 12, 2007)

It appears that Citishoes lists that they have the LHS in Whiskey and the NST in "Brandy Shell Cordovan". Has anyone heard of Brandy? Is this the one color of Shell Cordovan that Mac does not own?


----------



## PittDoc (Feb 24, 2007)

Whiskey monk straps... I must have these before I die.

I found a few pair at Alden NYC but wrong size and/or width. I wear a 7.5D in case anyone spots a pair - anywhere.

As a result of the torture wrought by the pics above I may have to settle for LHS (CitiShoe) or Longwing (Carmel), if they have a 7.5.

Regarding *tntele's* question; I've seen "brandy" used to describe a shell color very close to the current Ravello, which is darker than Whiskey but lighter than Cigar. Has anyone purchased one of these "Brandy" shells from Citishoes?

Finally, Tom - are you getting us all excited and worked up prior to an announcement about a new line of Whiskey shells from LeatherSOUL? Another run of the George boot perhaps? Please feed our addiction.


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

well-kept said:


> It also shows why the darker color is ubiquitous and the lighter ones rare. My whiskey shells are pretty flawless. The sun-lightened #8s have all kinds of random variation, splotches, streaks etc, some caused no doubt by careless application of the dark dye but it's obvious that the shell itself was not uniform to begin with. This begs the question of why Whiskey and Ravello are increasingly unavailable. It would figure that if there is demand for it, Horween, Alden et al would supply. I can only surmise that there must be fewer suitable shells coming to the tannery.


You are exactly correct. The reason for the short supply is the amount of suitable shells for tanning.

PS-Hurry up and take some pictures of that lightened #8!


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

tntele said:


> It appears that Citishoes lists that they have the LHS in Whiskey and the NST in "Brandy Shell Cordovan". Has anyone heard of Brandy? Is this the one color of Shell Cordovan that Mac does not own?


Probably just something they just made up. I'd suspect it's Ravello or Mahogany. The only shades available from Alden were Whiskey, Mahogany (discontinued, a darker ravello/#8 mix), Ravello, Cigar, #8, and Black.

PS-I'm pretty sure Mac owns every shade...maybe not Mahogany though. Mac?


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

PittDoc said:


> Finally, Tom - are you getting us all excited and worked up prior to an announcement about a new line of Whiskey shells from LeatherSOUL? Another run of the George boot perhaps? Please feed our addiction.


I WISH!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Alden long wing ravello shell


----------



## tntele (Apr 12, 2007)

PittDoc,

I don't believe that Alden of Carmel has anymore Whiskey wingtips left. If you find out differently, I need an 11 D. I like the LHS in Whiskey, but I have a pair of LHS in Cigar. I really like the Chukka boot, especially the "George" as pictured above. Perhaps if we start a petition, we can get Tom to make up a special AAAC edition!


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

tntele said:


> It appears that Citishoes lists that they have the LHS in Whiskey and the NST in "Brandy Shell Cordovan". Has anyone heard of Brandy? Is this the one color of Shell Cordovan that Mac does not own?


Did a little research...the "Brandy" is actually whiskey. #24061, same as the model now available at the Shoe Mart.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

While you're on the line, Tom, is there anything I can do to take the "purple" out of my #8 Alden cordo plain toe blutchers? 

At your leisure, please.


Thanks in advance,


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

A.Squire said:


> While you're on the line, Tom, is there anything I can do to take the "purple" out of my #8 Alden cordo plain toe blutchers?
> 
> At your leisure, please.
> 
> Thanks in advance,


Depends how bad it is. I'm assuming it's a pretty old shoe? Since the color is tanned on and polish doesn't really soak in like calf, not much you can do. Maybe polish with brown? Over time it may darkern up more to a browner shade.

Or you could always embrace the purple!


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

I want a pair of whiskey shell wing tips and a pair of whiskey shell LHS.

I really do. I've never seen shoes so attractive.

ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

LeatherSOUL said:


> Depends how bad it is. I'm assuming it's a pretty old shoe? Since the color is tanned on and polish doesn't really soak in like calf, not much you can do. Maybe polish with brown? Over time it may darkern up more to a browner shade.
> 
> Or you could always embrace the purple!


Doesn't sound promising, but thanks anyway. If it matters, they're only a couple years old. I considered UV therapy. No good?


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^
If it really bothers you the answer is simple. Buy another pair and donate the old pair


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

mcarthur said:


> ^
> If it really bothers you the answer is simple. Buy another pair and donate the old pair


Good answer Mac!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^
Thank you


----------



## well-kept (May 6, 2006)

A.Squire said:


> Doesn't sound promising, but thanks anyway. If it matters, they're only a couple years old. I considered UV therapy. No good?


Direct sunlight, months of it. Keep turning them. See my post above.


----------



## PittDoc (Feb 24, 2007)

If Mac can post his Ravello shells I guess it's OK for me to show off my meager two pairs...


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^
Great looking shoes. Enjoy wearing them


----------



## tntele (Apr 12, 2007)

*Whiskey Shell Indy Boots*

Has anyone ever seen a pair of whiskey Indy boots? Perhaps a special Leathersoul/AAAC edition?


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

I once saw a NST High Boot in Whiskey with a Crepe sole in a store in Tokyo.


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

By the way, the George Boots from the original post are now up for sale on eBay. They have a bunch of scratches on them though.


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

Great thread - I love the photos of the whiskeys. I have an NST and a plain toe blucher in whiskey. I see a longwing in my future.


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

LeatherSOUL said:


> By the way, the George Boots from the original post are now up for sale on eBay. They have a bunch of scratches on them though.


Those are great boots!


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

When was the last time anyone saw a pair of Alden's in this shade for sale (new)?


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

I started this thread https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...n-LHS-in-Whiskey-Shell-Alternatives&p=1509966 a couple of days ago, and started calling all of the stores I could find numbers for and quite a few of them had multiple pairs just none in my size. One of the stores had a PTB in my size, but that is not what I was looking for.



rwaldron said:


> When was the last time anyone saw a pair of Alden's in this shade for sale (new)?


----------

